# Ça me fatigue



## caninou (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
alors je ne sais pas si de temps en temps vous êtes dans mon cas, mais je suppose que oui, vu les divers post. Je suis sérieusement fatiguée de devoir expliquer régulièrement ( chaque fin de mois) aux PE que non , nous ne travaillons ni ne sommes payés à la carte. Ils ne se renseignent jamais et lorsqu'ils le font, c'est soit auprès de leurs proches qui donnent leur avis sans connaître les tenants et les aboutissants de notre métier ou auprés des RAM qui, tout le monde le sait maintenant, sont nuls de chez nul. Du coup à chaque fois nous sommes obligées de nous justifier pour pouvoir toucher un salaire de misère, ça me gonfle ! Et ce n'est pas faute d'établir à chaque fois des fiches de calcul  explicatives, du type : cour de cassation, heures supplémentaires, mensualisation.... Franchement, quand vont-ils imposer aux futurs employeurs d'assistante maternelle des formations pour leur expliquer la CCN ? Ou je ne sais pas il pourrait leur distribuer la CCN. Maintenant vu la mauvaise foi de certains PE je ne suis même pas sûre que ça réglerait le problème, mais on progresserai un peu. C'était mon coup de gueule du lundi matin.


----------



## abassmat (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Moi je trouve que globalement en France, les démarches administratives sont complexes et que pour certains parents c'est très compliqué de gérer tout ça. Attention je ne leur cherche pas d'excuses mais quand même, la CNN n'est pas toujours facile à comprendre, les interprétations divergent sur beaucoup de point, les syndicats et les juristes ont des avis différents et certaines assmats font "à leur sauce" et les PE ne sont pas formés, n'ont pas d'interlocuteurs attitrés. Beaucoup sont eux-mêmes salariés et pas très au fait du côté employeur. Alors oui ils devraient se renseigner mais parfois je me dis que cela serait plus simple de faire comme dans d'autres pays et de faire du métier d'assmats un service payant comme un artisan et non une relation salarié employeur. 
Bon après dans 6 ans je suis à la retraite...


----------



## chouspinette (25 Juillet 2022)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord ! J'ai beau tout écrire, tout expliquer, je suis obligée de surveiller car les parents me font des âneries tous les mois... Et quand ils déclarent n'importe quoi et qu'ils s'aperçoivent qu'ils n'ont pas l'aide ce mois-ci, je suis noyée de SMS pour les dépanner... 

Une fois, j'ai reçu 24 SMS d'une mère entre 20h et 2h du matin pendant mes congés parce qu'elle "n'arrivait" pas à faire sa déclaration... 

J'ai même une maman qui m'a dit l'autre jour : moi, je comprends rien à tous ces calculs, j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique (sous-entendu que j'essayais de l'arnaquer alors que je prends soin de tout leur expliquer en fin de mois et que je fournis mon propre bulletin de salaire détaillé...). Et elle voulait apparemment que je lui donne un "cours" d'explications sur tous les calculs (congés payés, mensualisation, cour cassation etc...). Je lui ai répondu qu'il y avait internet pour cela... 

Je ne cesse de leur faire remarquer que c'est leur rôle en tant qu'employeur, qu'ils ont des obligations. Que je les aide pour leur rendre service, mais ce n'est normalement pas de mon ressort de faire les bulletins, de leur donner des explications ou même de faire tous les calculs en fin de contrat... C'est très chronophage. Je le fais pour éviter les erreurs mais ce n'est pas une raison pour considérer cela comme un dû.

C'est vrai qu'il devrait y avoir une formation des parents et aussi peut-être de certaines personnes qui travaillent à Pajemploi et qui racontent souvent des bêtises... 😅


----------



## caninou (25 Juillet 2022)

C'est ça chouspinette, quand on leur fait les calculs ils trouvent ça compliqué, du coup ils en déduisent qu'on essaie de les embrouiller. Je ne suis ni employeur, ni juriste et encore moins comptable, ce n'est pas mon rôle de faire tout ça, mais je n'ai pas le choix que de m'y interesser.  Et visiblement ça ne sert à rien, vu que malgré tout j'ai des retours du type : Je ne comprends pas... "ON" m'a pas dit ça, "ON m'a dit que....blabla ( mais qui c'est ce"ON"?) et pendant qu'on essaie de se justifier le salaire et en suspend. Je ne fais pas à ma sauce abassmat, je leur explique tout et leur sort même les articles de loi, seulement ils n' écoutent que d'une oreille( pire que les enfant) et interprètent ce qu'ils veulent.  Je fais patience aussi, retraite dans 7 ans, mais fais- je tenir ? car là je sature.


----------



## Titine15 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Je fais tous les calculs pour les parents. 
Une fois une maman m'a bassine que mes calculs étaient faux soit disant elle s'est énervée et je passe. Du coup après vérification j'avais raison et bien elle a du s'excuser. Je lui ai bien dis que la prochaine fois elle se débrouillera avec les calculs et là miracle ah non non je vous fais confiance lol
Bonne après-midi


----------



## kikine (26 Juillet 2022)

@caninou : " "ON" m'a pas dit ça, "ON m'a dit que....blabla ( mais qui c'est ce"ON"?)"
à l'armée ils ont un dicton pour ça : "on est un c**" 😂  😂 
quand mon ex m'a sorti ça la première fois j'étais pliée de rire


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Je ne me justifie de rien, idem je fais les calculs, que j'ai bien expliquer lors de l'embauche. 
Je donne les salaires,  les recaps, en disant : pour vérification. 

Pour l'instant pas de soucis. 

Une belle phrase : never complain, never explain. (Pas sûre de l'orthographe).


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour métal bleue et une belle phrase en français tu as.


----------



## liline17 (26 Juillet 2022)

j'ai eu une maman qui m'a demandé par mail des explications, je lui ai envoyé un lien qu'elle n'a visiblement pas lu, je pense qu'elle voulait juste me coincer, car elle ne voulait pas payer les ICCP, je l'ai renvoyé vers mon RAM (compétent) qui m'a donné raison.
Ceux qui font confiance et veulent bien payer, n'ont pas envie de se prendre la tête à comprendre nos calculs et ne demandent rien, ce sont les contestataires qui demandent


----------



## Marine35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j’y ai pensé aussi à la formation des pe concernant la CNN et surtout les différents calculs. Donner à lire aux pe la CNN n’aurait pas beaucoup d’impact car la plupart ne la liraient même pas.


----------

